# Fiskekaker



## pfleigldad (4. März 2008)

Im letzten Norwegen Urlaub habe ich vom Supermarkt Fiskekaker mitgebracht. Einfach um die Dinger mal zu probieren. Das Ergebnis war eindeutig ...... hm, mehr...
Aber wie. Sleber machen? Rezepte kann man ja häufig finden, aber ich bin da nicht so sehr davon begeistert. Internet, kein Poblem, gucke, bestellen, essen....
Denkste, bis heute habe ich keinen Lieferanten gefunden.
#d Hat einer von Euch hier einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Waldemar (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fiskekaker*

was ist denn ein fiskekaker?
hört sich lustig an.|supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fiskekaker*

Schau mal hier:http://www.mir-co.net/rezept/rezepte.htm
Anstatt kjöttkaker machst du Fiskekaker.


----------



## Waldemar (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fiskekaker*

hallo ossipeter, sehr interessante seite.
kannte ich noch nicht. danke.


----------



## pfleigldad (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fiskekaker*

|jump: Hallo ossipeter, danke für den Hinweis. Da gibts einiges Interessantes auch ausser fiskekaker.


----------



## pfleigldad (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fiskekaker*

allo waldemar, 
fiskekaker ist so eine Art Fischpflanzerl und besteht meist aus 2 verschiedenen Fischfilets, welche im Mixer mit einigen Zutaten zermanscht werden und dann in der Pfanne herausgebraten werden. Ich hab mit aus einem Norwegen-Supermarkt eine Packung mitgenommen und war echt überrascht. Es war weitaus besser als es der Name vermuten lässt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fiskekaker*

Ja,und zur Krönung allen dessen,gibt es zum Nachtisch

" FISKEPUDDING "


Guten Appetit......#6


Der  STF :vik:


----------

